# Best carpet for vacuuming dog hairs from??  Is there one??



## catembi (29 April 2010)

We're about to have a lot of work done on the house which will involve replacing all the carpets upstairs.  We currently have the previous owner's tufted carpets.  Downstairs has hard floors but I don't fancy hard floors in our studies (middle floor) or in the bedroom (in the attic).

Is there a carpet which is easy to vacuum?  I'm armed with a Dyson Animal, but Kane the rottie sheds an unbelievable amount of hair.  I *hate* vacuuming, & it's such hard work.

Also, what's best for stairs?  Runner leaving the edges as bare wood?  Carpet?  Left bare?  I think bare wood would be a bit noisy & would prob get scarred by all the claws - rottie & 2 cats.  Not sure if a runner would make the edges easier to vacuum or harder.

All thoughts greatly appreciated.

H'mm, maybe it would be easier to make the dog stay downstairs & have whatever carpets I want...??  But Kane likes to go wherever I go, & sleeps at the foot of the stairs to the attic.


----------



## JoG (29 April 2010)

Given the pawprints across my freshly hoovered cream carpet I would suggest anything mud brown 

More helpfully.....I would go to a small carpet place and ask them what is least static and most hardwearing yet still soft/warm (are you close to Willingham?  The man there did my old house and was very helpful)


----------



## blackcob (29 April 2010)

If you're not bothered about having a soft texture to the carpet then I'd investigate seagrass/coir/jute type materials. My mum has seagrass carpets throughout the house, treated with some type of stain-repellent surface, and they're always completely spotless and don't hold the cat hair at all. You can literally sweep them instead of hoovering.  

My one pet hate about renting is not being able to choose what carpet we have, life would be infinitely easier if I didn't have to hoover every single day!


----------



## Fiona (29 April 2010)

My mum has just done her stairs with carpet runner, and certainly the dog hair is very obvious on the cream painted wood each side of the runner.  I think I'd go for normal carpet right across personally.

Something with a fairly short pile is best, nothing too fluffy.  We have looped pile carpet in the bedroom which is OK too.

Fiona


----------



## Baylee (19 June 2010)

Always buy an olefin pile carpet which will usually be stain resistant especially if there are pets at your home. As this carpet are least absorbent man made fibers.  A gel backed carpet is water resistant, so cleaning up liquid spills is made easier. So, when shopping for your next pet friendly carpet, make sure to ask your retailer for a cut-pile, polypropylene fiber, gel back carpet and you will find it much easier to cope with pet dog and cat 'events' in the house.


----------



## Vizslak (19 June 2010)

My dyson animal is a...animal  Very good BUT clean the filters more often than they suggest, you will be suprised at the difference in suction when the filter is clean 
I would put carpets everywhere and just make sure they are an appropriate colour! I think a runner on the stairs will make like hard work!


----------



## Maesfen (19 June 2010)

Originally, we did have a stair runner and they are worse than a full width carpet IMO, always showed up dust and hairs within a day while with full carpet I could get away with once a week!  Took living room carpet up last year, down to quarry tiles which just need a sweep and a mop but it does seem to make the house dustier than normal so I'm thinking of going back to carpet sometime; we bought one 3 years ago and still haven't fitted it yet!
Almost on same subject so hope I haven't hijacked, has anyone else been plagued with moulting dogs all year and still moulting?  Ours usually have a moult in the spring and that's it but this year it's horrendous.


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 June 2010)

I have a horrible carpet square in my living room, really need to get a new carpet but no idea what colour to get that won't show various hairs from cats and dogs, and of course mud.  Rest of downstairs is quarry tiles, which makes life simpler.  Re moulting dogs, yep mine are awful this year, and when shepherds moult they really do a proper job, think big tufts of hair everywhere, its delightful.


----------



## Albert01 (6 October 2010)

Hey I think you should opt for a soft material carpet and I would advise you to take a dark color one because as you said that you have pet animals the hairs would not be visible in a dark color carpet. And cleaning it quite often can help you to maintain the quality and the beauty of the carpet. There are experts who do the cleaning work very effectively.


----------



## blackcob (6 October 2010)

And would that expert happen to be you, Albert01? 

Seriously, what's going on with the advertisers at the moment? This is the third this week that's resurrected an ancient thread.


----------

